# My Very Own



## Vegs (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's my very own G-Unit! 

It's a 3 1/2 foot by 2 foot enclosed area that's about 4 feet tall. There's another smaller box that's topped with glass and inverted 8 inches into the top of the larger area. This smaller area houses the 400w HPS sporting a hortilux bulb upgrade to include more blue light for tighter veg grow, less stretching. See attached pic labeled box.jpg for more details.

Sitting on top of this box is a 265 CFM squirrel cage blower fan pulling air from both the light chamber and main chamber. See attached pic labeled air2.jpg. 

Inside I have a 10 section flood and drain set-up holding about 4 gallons of water and nutes. The main chamber is painted with a mold resistant semi gloss paint and has several sheets of mylar hung throughout all sides. I tend to keep the temps around mid 80's during light and mid 70's during dark cycles. The Ph level runs about 5 - 5.2 and the kids are on three 15 minute feeding cycles throughout a 20 hour light cycle. See attached pic labeled inside.jpg.

So far the plants are looking great. These guys are just plain old seed and nothing special. One of my only challenges is managing to get some high quality "beans" to the where I live. If anyone can help me out, PM me please!

This is my first indoor/hydro grow but I'm finding it to be really fun--wish me luck! Most of my research was done right here while I was planning this adventure. I can't wait to get my hands on some Early Girl, Haze, NL#5, Early Pearl or something almost all indica based...exotic so I can play.

I'll post more pics once the kids outgrow their bibs. =)


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 26, 2007)

nice box!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, that is nice.    Good job!


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 27, 2007)

nice setup VEGS, good luck with the grow.


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice lookin setup Vegs...


----------



## Vegs (Oct 31, 2007)

Things are lookin' good here at the "G-Unit" camp. Here's a picture of the kids at day 14. Not to bad for a first hydro-grow, not really knowing what kind this is and if it will be any good.

Currently I'm using this general purpose stuff, 9-5-18 and feel the need to possibly switch it up a bit.


----------



## Type_S150 (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great. How is the smell/noise from the box?


----------



## Vegs (Nov 7, 2007)

That's a really good question and two of three challenges I face today.

The smell isn't too bad because I was sure to seal the edges with silicon sealant and weather stripping for the door. However, as the kids grow-up I am noticing a slight smell from outside the chamber. I plan on building an in-line carbon filter soon for the exhaust but this won't help on the smell that seeps out from the box itself. For right now a cheap plug-in air freshener is providing a good cover.

The noise is another challenge which most solutions I have researched are expensive or not compatible with my setup. The only problem I have is from the noise the squirrel cage fan emits. I was thinking Dynomat would be a good option but it's way too pricey for me. I may just build a separate enclosure for the fan and dynomat the inside of that box. 

Any suggestions folks have with odor and suppressing noise from a squirrel cage fan would be appreciated.


----------



## Vegs (Dec 1, 2007)

Here the 5 ladies and one gent are at day 46 - 15 days into flowering. 

Note: the two plants in the front (male to the left and female to the right) have not been tied down yet. See the female in the back to the left? She is leaning 45 degrees and not pointing up because I just tied her down prior to the picture. In just 24 hours she'll be facing up toward the light.

Once the male pops his blooms I'll be able to cut him out and tied that last female to the left where the males previously was. 

Being that I have a small 10 tray Ebb n Flow bed and less then 3 feet vertical room to grow in, I have to resort to alternately tyeing down each female at least 45 degrees. ex. one to the left, the next to the right, then so on and so forth thus maximizing my space for kola growth. 

Going forward, I will not veg for 4.5 weeks and start LST as seedlings instead of waiting till flowering to tied each female down. In doing so I should get more side branch growth, thicker and bigger development. However, the plants seem to respond well to bending at such an old age.


----------



## jash (Dec 2, 2007)

looking great Vegs:hubba:


----------



## Growdude (Dec 2, 2007)

Vegs said:
			
		

> Once the male pops his blooms I'll be able to cut him out and tied that last female to the left where the males previously was.


 
Are you going to polenated your females?
You could have taken clones earlyer and sexed them to determin the sex.

But you got one great grow on, Great Job!


----------



## Vegs (Dec 2, 2007)

> Are you going to polenated your females?
> You could have taken clones earlyer and sexed them to determin the sex.


 
I am planning on pollinating one female if I can without getting seed into the other ladies. I'm not to worried about getting seed out of this particular strain, but am trying to practice a wee bit before using some higher quality seed.

I would love to clone but currently with my set-up that's not an option. I have this little room only and that's about all I have to work with. So I am forced to roll with growing from seed and trying to reproduce seed to keep the cycles going. 

I got 15 seeds from some really nice sticky, potent, big bud I got a month ago. I'm excited to start to growing that and see what kind it is! Up till this point I've still not ordered any seeds due to the whole PITA process of getting them. However, I would love to get my hands on some of Dr. Chonics or some Nirvana seeds someday!

I'm still learning and refining my grow techniques.


----------



## jmm1312 (Dec 2, 2007)

great grow...just wondering how big is your ebb and flow tray length and width if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Vegs (Dec 3, 2007)

Sure, no problem!

The system total is: Length (31") Width (13") Height (12")


----------

